# Toy or mini as companion for a Toy poodle



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

My toy poodle would , I believe benefit from a companion nearer her own size than our other dogs. We will be going away for about 3 weeks later this year or early next year and the dogs will be in kennels they were there for a week last year and she had to sleep in a kennel by herself she did play under supervision with one of the big dogs but she could get squished as she is only just 10 inches and between 5 & 6 lbs. was thinking of getting her a playmate because even at home she is the odd one out.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I believe having a companion would make times you are separated easier on her. Any excuse for another poodle is a good one.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

MPS strikes again. Poodles are like potato chips. You can't have just one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Jewel is a toy mix and 9lbs, my incoming puppy is a mini. I decided on a mini because I wanted something a bit bigger but still small enough to play with Jewel.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Either size would probably be fine, Raven is a little bigger at 11.5" and 7 lbs and he plays just fine with Trev. I will say that Raven really does enjoy playing with another dog his size when we can find one though...most of the dogs he is around are quite a bit larger than him.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Maybe a mini might be better, so you don't have to worry so much about him or her being squished by your big dogs. My Brody is about 12 pounds- still small enough to play with the little guys, but not so tiny that I would worry about him around most big dogs.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Marula loves to play with the big dogs but my nerves cant stand it when she squeaks cos someone has stood on her! I supervise play but it has to be in a fairly enclosed area cos if she starts running like a lunatic all big dogs seem to go into prey mode when they see her !
I take her most places with me but some I cant like when we are going to Australia, and of course if I have to go to photograph wildlife in Zimbabwe or such like. Last time at the kennels they let her out with my husbands chow who is very unpredictable with little dogs cos they said she was lonely. I am leaning towards a mini now to find a good one with all the health tests etc.


----------



## Poodleloverxoxo (Oct 24, 2012)

Poodlemama99 said:


> MPS strikes again. Poodles are like potato chips. You can't have just one.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is so true. I am getting a second poodle to keep my toy poodle company as well.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

I went through this last fall too. I thought about getting a mini because my friend has such a stunning one, LOL, but I decided another toy would be safer for our little one and easier for us. I'm really glad we decided that. There are many times when I have two dogs and a cat on my lap. Enough is enough! Or they will all be in our bed and I think if one of them were bigger my husband would leave. Whether the bed or the marriage I am not sure. Also, they do a lot of horseplay together and the smaller one is already outmatched (although she is smarter, hehe). I would not like to see a bigger dog roughhousing her. It is easier to walk two dogs of the same size on a coupler leash. It is easier to carry two toys if you are trying to sneak them into a store. Plus, it is adorable to dress them up in matching outfits. You just can't go wrong with two toys. Not that I am biased.


----------



## Poodleloverxoxo (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey NorthJerseyGirl, can you share some pics of your lovely toys? Do you have any advice on how to introduce the new puppy to the adult dog? How do you do so they don;t get jealous? It's 'cause I'm getting a new puppy in 1 month and I want to have the right start. I will have two toys as well. Can't wait!


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry to take so long answering your question. I am so not into putting photos on the computer, but I just put a few in the gallery in my profile so you can see my beautiful babies. 

As for how to bring the two dogs together in peace, I followed the advice of the breeder who sold me my second pup. She told me to pay a LOT of attention to pup no. 1 so she would not get jealous. 

Now I have to say that their personalities are such that pup no. 1 (Libby) still gets jealous. She is a little diva and likes to rule our roost. She growls at Daisuke when he chews his bone even though she has a bone of her own, and she growls when he climbs on top of her, and she nips at his ears. But he can take care of himself, and he also goes for her bones, simply continues to climb on top of her when he feels like it (there is often a pile of poodles in my house), and nips at her tail. But in general they are inseparable and play together wonderfully. Unless you see a serious problem, just relax for the first couple of months. They will probably work out their turf issues and become best buddies. 

Good luck and please keep us posted!


----------

